# Spirit's "Rotten Heads" hack??



## MAD BOMBER (Nov 12, 2008)

Anybody ever hacked the old Spirit Halloween's talking "Rotten Heads"? I FINALLY found a set, but would like to hack em.... I've done a search but couldn't find what I was lookin' for! I plan on meshing them with Blucky bodies and puttin' em by the door on a bench.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

I have those heads too. Hacking them to do your own stuff would be awesome.


----------

